# how I got my cats



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Since im new I decided to share my stories of how I got my cats

Fat Albert- I found Fat Albert on my birthday. We have a storage shed thingy and there is a "trap" door underneath it. Well I had to look for something and I heard something down there. Well Fat Albert and his 3 siblings were down there. i watched them for awhile(they were wild) and I never seen mom come. So I gained there trust and took them in. One of his brothers didnt make it  He was just so sick. I had him for 3 days and new he wasnt going to make it and he passed away in his sleep. Well there was a tabby and Fat Albert left. So I made sure they were healthy and kept em'. I had both for 2 years. My cats are allowed to go outside if they like because I don't like keeping them in the house if they want to go outside. So I let both out one day. Tiger(tabby) came back and Albert didnt. So a year went by and Tiger also ended up disappearing. Then a year later guess who shows up Fat Albert!! I knew it was him by his markings. The vet confirmed he would only be around 3-4 years. So once that was confirmed I knew I had my cat back!! Tiger is still missing and I hope he found a good home. 

Thunder-Thunder I found in my garage. he was very malnourished and sick. I got him back to health and he has been with me ever since. 

Dice and Yoda-my friends cat had kittens and I when I heard she had a long-haired black and white cat I wanted Dice SO bad. Well I heard she was going to be giving them to a not so nice animal owner. So when I went to get Dice yoda also stole my heart so she came with me.


----------

